# Urban Camo for SHTF



## Wildman Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What would you do in a city for cammo? There is not much green there. I guess black? Or you can get neon signs and blend in with the store fronts. :lol: 

Grey?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Depends on where the city is. I live in the northwest and in my city, we have lots of green. I guess that's why we're called the Evergreen State. I see your point though. I would probably go with black. Lot's of shadows in the city, lots of dark colors. Even in the green, there's still shadowing you can blend into. Hell, the bad guys wear black, the good guys wear black (our city/county police wear black), so there must be something to it.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Just wear dull colors that don't reflect light. Whites, yellows, anything neon from the 70s all stand out. You I think having all your gear secured and to where it won't rattle around will help you the most. Go into the woods and practice walking around and try and make your feet more silent, silent feet are the best camo you can have!


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You could always do like on the game Medal Gear and use a cardboard box. Lol. No I was thinking if your city had a water way/sewer system that could be used. I remember when I lived in Hot Springs, Ar they had a water channel that ran under the whole downtown area and very usable to get from one side of town to the other without being noticed. I'm sure most cities have it on lock down but it would be worth looking into as a back up.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I bet Hot Spring has a ton of underground. We are they quite often and I will have to check this out. I know for a fact that both Fayetteville and Eureka Springs, Arkansas both have large underground systems dating back to the early 1800's that are accesible. In fact you can arrange tours of the Eureka Springs underground if you are interested. Might be a good back up plan since I live right smack in the middle of both of these towns.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You know Guy I have always wanted to get into the system that is under the mountain that the Hot springs actually come out of. If you hike on the trails you see doors and hatches they are locked of course but it would be pretty cool. The Ozarks are full of cave systems and shtf that is good place for refuge. I lived in Dover/ Russellville area for a while and we used to go to a system in Dover the locals called the Indian Caves the natives used to store their meat in them but in the corp of engineers went in there and sealed the tunnels to keep people from stealing artifacts. The last time I went up there we found a den of rattlesnakes out laying in the sun and I have to say I felt a little out numbered and never went back.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I have indeed seen a few iron doors, well locked, around the mountain behind Central Ave. I think behind the Arlington Hotel. I wonder how a person could gain access to these places at least to satisfy my curiosity??


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

If I was there we could do a B&E. I'm pretty mean with a lock pick.Lol


----------



## TheAlbanian (Apr 27, 2012)

I think gray and black are the best options..it blends with the concrete and dust of a major city like NY.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Why did you just post a picture of some steps leading to a door? I don't get it.


----------



## Mr7Sega0 (May 22, 2012)

dontlookatme said:


> Why did you just post a picture of some steps leading to a door? I don't get it.


lol :mrgreen:


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

I would probably go for black, dark grey and/or dark green. The city I live in does have a lot of greenery. Also lots of nooks and crannies to hide in. It's strange, but I actually feel safer in this city than I would out in the country, because even though I can't really be self-sufficient, this place is built like a hamster home on steroids. Medieval city built on hills, with lots of weird alleys, long stairways, underpasses, bridges, canals... There will always be somewhere for me to run to, and you'd have to be both fit and very motivated to catch me! (And if you do, good luck holding onto me.)

I definitely recommend getting to know the stuff like that about the place you live in. Even in the most boring town where you wouldn't expect it, there's probably something. When I was in high school, back in suburban USA, we snuck in to the school in the summer while it was under construction. We'd heard a rumor that there was a tunnel from the school to the middle of town "left over from the war" (no one said which), and I'd seen a locked trapdoor in a dusty corner... we got in, and in one direction it stretched past the auditorium (we could see in) and all the way to the other end of the school grounds... in the other direction, we couldn't see the end and didn't have a ton of time, but it was definitely headed for town! Someday when I'm visiting home I'm going to hunt for the door to the other end.

Very dusty though. Good idea to have a dust mask in your BOB if you're headed for that kind of thing, especially if you or someone in the family has asthma, I think.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

That's really cool. I would just want to know the history on the tunnel. Very cool! I get you and the city but my worry would be collapsing building. But that is just probably my mind set since I grew up in the city and country( separated parents). I can see both sides though.


----------

